# Owl Drug Co. Bottle



## janette

I have an Owl Drug Co. Poison Bottle.  I am wondering if you could give any information as to value?


----------



## RED Matthews

Hi,  Show us a picture or two.  Obviously what it is worth is morel important than revealing which one you have.  Try a Polak'
 s price guide.   RED Matthews


----------



## epackage

Red's right Janette we need a pic or two as there are many Owl Drug bottles....Jim

 Welcome to the forum[]


----------



## janette

Thanks for the response, having trouble loading pic. Says image to large?


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Janette,

 Welcome, Help is here.


----------



## epackage

Feel free to email me the pic and I'll be happy to post it if you're having trouble....Jim   epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## epackage

Very nice Janette, this one looks alot like yours....

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Antique-Poison-Bottle-Cobalt-Blue-Triangular-Owl-Drug-Store-5-inch-/261068197101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc8e08ced&nma=true&si=mc86z%2FHZe415YqTYC4F0j4OrUT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## janette

Jim, Thanks for the help with the pictures!


----------



## epackage

Happy to do it.... I'll PM a few of the poison experts to see what they have to say....Jim


----------



## Poison_Us

Got my email, and it looks like a hot topic in the poison thread...so headed on over.. [&:]

 What you have Janette is a KT-1 (as us poison collectors identify with)  It's a 2 wing issue, meaning it was the later bottles before this design was stopped.  The 1 wing ( body sits sideways on the right of the mortar) are the earlier design bottles.  But the 2 wing design had a shorter production life, so they are less common.  But any rate, most of them regardless of that are worth the same in their sizes.  Being around 4 3/4...it looks...could be worth around $150 or so.  Our books are packed right now as we are in the middle of moving.  But between $100 and $150 is a good estimate.  Their small variants to these designs if you want to get down to really collecting these bottles, but I dont have that list in front of me.  A history of the company can be read below.

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/books.html#OwlDrug

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/companies.html#Owl


----------



## NyDigger1

Its a nice bottle, from personal experience id price it at $60-$80 based on the condition (small details, minute chips / cracks)

 I know that seems low, but its from experience as I have bought and sold multiple owls ranging from 3-5 inches tall

 Heres a link from my nyc website with my nyc poisons, and a partial group shot of poisons at the top of the page.

 http://mikesbottleroom.weebly.com/5-boroughs-poisons.html

 I have about 50 different poisons right now ranging from the 1880s to the 1920s not on the site from other locations besides nyc


----------



## janette

Thank you for the info. I appreciate any information I can get.
 Janette


----------

